# Smallest Snake, Who Has It



## LiasisKing (Jan 27, 2010)

I was interested in the "Biggest Olive" thread and was wondering who had the SMALLEST SNAKE 

please post pics if you have them, or even just give us a few words about them. 

THANKS !!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not something I often talk about...as it's a little embarrasing. But I've currently got a baby tiger snake at home 

ps: With a bit of trick photography it only appears I'm holding it in my hand :lol: Don't freehandle vens! It's stoopid!


----------



## Costa (Jan 27, 2010)

moose- what are you really holding it with then?


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2010)

A fake hand


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like he's holding it with one of those new flesh/life like gauntlets. You see chef's using the stainless steel ones on TV


----------



## Sel (Jan 27, 2010)

Costa ur so cute n innocent.

..and gullible..haha

I have Antaresias, they are small..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 27, 2010)

A small small eyed snake




And a juvy white lipped whip, saved from a spa.


----------



## Dar1stheory (Jan 27, 2010)

Ugh, reckon I've got one of the smallest Coastal Carpets (for his age)... 

I've had him since Feb last year, and was advised at the time that he was 9 months old, since then, I could almost count on my fingers how many times he's eaten...

I've tried so many different things suggested on APS etc, temp changes, substrate changes, room changes, food changes, food handling changes, food administration changes... and he just seems to be somewhat anorexic... He _will_ eat, but just when _he_ feels like it... 

So he's currently at 70.2 cms at almost 2 years of age, (big thanks to the Herpmeasure software!), and I recently took on a bredli who has shared the identical type of enclosure, substrate, temps (Both in click-clacks in a larger enclosure) and the Bredli at roughly 10 months has just surpassed his length at 72cms, and is markedly thicker... Bredli eats every time without any hesitation... Coastal generally looks at the mouse/rat and seems to be saying, "Y'know, a bit of tofu would go alright..."

Aside from the weight/length issue though, he appears fine, active, strong, no mites etc, eyes and mouth nice and clean... just has the lean body perhaps the equivalent of a Kenyan runner...


----------



## LiasisKing (Jan 27, 2010)

all look great so far guys, that tiger hatchy is gorgeous !!!! nice rubber hand  




Dar1stheory said:


> Ugh, reckon I've got one of the smallest Coastal Carpets (for his age)...
> 
> I've had him since Feb last year, and was advised at the time that he was 9 months old, since then, I could almost count on my fingers how many times he's eaten...
> 
> ...



good luck getting him to start feeding properly .... 
i have an olive that has the same "i would rather eat tofu" mentality


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a new baby spotted python ..size of a thread worm but an attitude of a scrubbie ..I have never been tagged so many times from a snake ,as I have from this midget ...will put up pics later on


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2010)

well here is the culprit ..her name is ZIG ZAG 





and this would be one of the smallest i have done for callouts


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 27, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Ugh, reckon I've got one of the smallest Coastal Carpets (for his age)... ...He _will_ eat, but just when _he_ feels like it...



I have a jungle with the same waistline-consciousness as yours, but he's 11 years old now.


----------



## Raaahbin (Jan 27, 2010)

This may be cheating slightly (not an Australian snake), but this is a full-grown sonora semiannulata (ground snake), which wandered into my apartment when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona, USA. I kept it for a couple of weeks before it escaped from the casserole dish I was using as an enclosure. Favourite food: silverfish.

Was a great little snake - wish I could get/keep one here - but we're getting a beautiful stimmie in a week, so I can hardly complain.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 28, 2010)

these guys are tiny, there actually neborn lowland cooperheads


----------

